# English Libretto Translations



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Can anyone point me to a good place to find English translations of libretti? These can be either free online or somewhere i can order them, but not too expensive. The ones I am most interested in are any romantic onwards French operas as well as Strauss operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try and ask fellow member Simon Templar, he's one of the experts on French opera.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

try this http://www.operafolio.com/list_of_opera_libretti.asp


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Unfortunately this site does not have too many French operas, but it's got side-by-side translations of many warhorses.

http://www.murashev.com/opera/


----------

